# Separating Platinum and iridium from an alloy



## creading (Aug 6, 2009)

I got a lot of new (read unused!) hypodermic needles. They are supposed to contain some platinum and iridium. Since the alloy dissolves together in AR, (and I guessing similarly in AC), I was wondering how to separate the two. I know chloroplatinic acid precipitates with potassium, but I don't know about iridium. I also know that like platinum, iridium precipitates with ammonium. Any suggestions?

Prospector


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2009)

Precipitate both the Pt and Ir together from the solution with zinc and wash with dilute HCl then water to remove any zinc.

Dissolve the Pt with *diluted* AR and gentle heating. This should leave the Ir behind as a metallic powder.

Steve


----------



## creading (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks once again, LazerSteve! 

Prospector


----------

